# DNP low dose



## Texan69 (Oct 29, 2020)

Anybody ever run a short low dose DNP run? 200mgs for a week? I don’t see it being super beneficial Unless you are very lean. I don’t have much experience with DNP or know much about it. I’ve been told about 1.5mg-2mg per pound is a good dosage for a mid duration cycle. I have heard of people running a 200mg a day cycle with success but for longer periods than just a week. 
curious to see what y’all think or yalls experiences with lower dose cycle


----------



## MS1605 (Oct 29, 2020)

Even if you are super lean it takes several days for the DNP to deplete all of the glycogen in your cells. It seems like a one-week cycle would be pretty pointless, IMO.


----------



## creekrat (Oct 29, 2020)

I've been looking into this here recently and it seems as though somewhere around 14 days seems to be pretty standard for a cycle.


----------



## MS1605 (Oct 29, 2020)

creekrat said:


> I've been looking into this here recently and it seems as though somewhere around 14 days seems to be pretty standard for a cycle.



The "standard length" for a cycle should really be until you have lost all the weight you want to loose. We know that there have been experiments that lasted upwards of a year with absolutely no I'll effect that could be found (outside of just feeling miserable) so those should really be the only 2 things that determine cycle length. Have I lost all the weight I want to loose and am I too miserable to keep taking this. 


.02


----------



## Trump (Oct 29, 2020)

I done 10 days @ 250mg and lost 12lb

https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/26989-2nd-DNP-run


----------



## Beti ona (Oct 30, 2020)

MS1605 said:


> Even if you are super lean it takes several days for the DNP to deplete all of the glycogen in your cells. It seems like a one-week cycle would be pretty pointless, IMO.



This doesn't make a lot of sense, you can deplete your glycogen before using DNP with a keto diet and exercise. And you can lose fat in a week if use a proper program and dosages. The question is, is it the ideal? Probably not, I think it is better to run lower doses for longer.

https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/33242-My-favorite-definitive-protocol


----------



## Beti ona (Oct 30, 2020)

Texan69 said:


> I don’t see it being super beneficial Unless you are very lean.



This is not correct, the more fat you have, the more fat you will burn with DNP (Same as when dieting or exercising):


----------



## MS1605 (Oct 30, 2020)

Beti ona said:


> This doesn't make a lot of sense, you can deplete your glycogen before using DNP with a keto diet and exercise. And you can lose fat in a week if use a proper program and dosages. The question is, is it the ideal? Probably not, I think it is better to run lower doses for longer.
> 
> https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/33242-My-favorite-definitive-protocol



What self respecting bodybuilder is going into keto on their own volition?


Edit

Ok enough being a smart ass. It does make sense because even if you are in keto you can still hold a shit ton of glycogen in your muscles. As a matter of fact, the more day adapted you are the more glycogen you can hold and still be in keto. That is why there are some allbleto "athletes" that don't look all depleted when in keto. Keto doesn't automatically mean you have depleted all your glycogen. This switch can happen over a huge spectrum depending on a lot of variables. 

Using DNP on the other hand, absolutely depletes all your glycogen. 



So as I stated the first time, no matter what, it's going to take a few days to deplete yourself. 
Yes, we could argue that if you were in deep ketoses AND you took a shit ton of snow on your first day AND you worked out for 10 hours MAYBE by day two you could be good but let's be realistic for 99.99% of the use cases.


----------



## Beti ona (Oct 30, 2020)

If you are on a cutting program with diet and cardio, keto or not, you will hardly have glycogen. And I don't know of anyone who uses DNP and does some stupid strategy to deplete glycogen before to start. DNP will burn fat, but if you do a refeed or a cheat day, it's obviously going to take a while before you start losing fat, but why would anyone be so stupid to do that before using DNP?

The fact is that any DNP cycle will work: 1 gram a day for 1 week, 400 mg for 15 days or take 100 mg for 100 days, choose the method that best suits your preferences, tolerance and goals. 

But you said a week won't work, when there's tons of anecdotal evidence from people who used DNP in cycle hell (not recommended) and lost pounds of fat.


----------



## MS1605 (Oct 30, 2020)

Beti ona said:


> But you said a week won't work, when there's tons of anecdotal evidence from people who used DNP in cycle hell (not recommended) and lost pounds of fat.



Can you please quote where I said this?

Also will you post your DNP cycle history with dosages?


----------



## Lizard King (Oct 31, 2020)

I prefer 100 - 200mg a day for 30 days, you barely notice the heat unless your carb intake is high.


----------



## NbleSavage (Oct 31, 2020)

Lizard King said:


> I prefer 100 - 200mg a day for 30 days, you barely notice the heat unless your carb intake is high.



I've had good luck on cuts using this same approach. Minimal to no sides, good results (think 10+ lbs of fat lost).


----------



## Texan69 (Nov 2, 2020)

Lizard King said:


> I prefer 100 - 200mg a day for 30 days, you barely notice the heat unless your carb intake is high.



damn 30 days in a row? No bad side effects? 
I’d want to take a week after two weeks and then do another two weeks but then again I don’t really have much experience with DNP so I’m still a bit fearful


----------



## Texan69 (Nov 2, 2020)

What’s the recommendation for time off between runs of DNP?


----------



## Trump (Nov 2, 2020)

Is this for you or your Mrs?



Texan69 said:


> What’s the recommendation for time off between runs of DNP?


----------



## Texan69 (Nov 2, 2020)

Trump said:


> Is this for you or your Mrs?



were both looking at running a cycle here soon. Haven’t done many, I’ve done one real run. First time using it I just tried it for 4 days to see how I felt and the  I did a 10 day run. She did two runs last year 
looking at doing something a little longer 
just trying to get more info before so see what we want to do

not sure if we want to do a longer mid dose cycle or a shorter higher dose cycle. 


I also read on another forum about a guy who did two weeks on a week off and then two weeks on, haven’t really heard of that before not sure the reason on the Benefits or risks of that


----------



## Trump (Nov 2, 2020)

Personally I would Run 200mg for 14 days as you have both tried it before. 
Then I would give it 7-10 days for the water to come off before I went again to see where you both are. 
It’s all goal dependent on if you even need to bother with a 2nd run. 
No reason you can’t both lose 10lb in 2 weeks but it will depend on how much you got to lose. People with more fat to burn will lose more fat on dnp in my opinion.


Texan69 said:


> were both looking at running a cycle here soon. Haven’t done many, I’ve done one real run. First time using it I just tried it for 4 days to see how I felt and the  I did a 10 day run. She did two runs last year
> looking at doing something a little longer
> just trying to get more info before so see what we want to do


----------



## Trump (Nov 2, 2020)

Also if you don’t have a lifestyle change any weight lost will come back hard and fast


----------



## Texan69 (Nov 2, 2020)

Trump said:


> Also if you don’t have a lifestyle change any weight lost will come back hard and fast



Oh of course


----------



## Texan69 (Nov 2, 2020)

Trump said:


> Personally I would Run 200mg for 14 days as you have both tried it before.
> Then I would give it 7-10 days for the water to come off before I went again to see where you both are.
> It’s all goal dependent on if you even need to bother with a 2nd run.
> No reason you can’t both lose 10lb in 2 weeks but it will depend on how much you got to lose. People with more fat to burn will lose more fat on dnp in my opinion.




so it’s pretty safe to run two cycle back to back if done correctly? Just let the water from the first cycle come off before doing so to actually allow yourself to see the weight lost was? I probably don’t intend to run two concurrent cycle I just like to learn lol.


----------



## Trump (Nov 2, 2020)

plenty people run 200mg till they reach there target without a break I can’t see any issue doing 2 back to back with a small break



Texan69 said:


> so it’s pretty safe to run two cycle back to back if done correctly? Just let the water from the first cycle come off before doing so to actually allow yourself to see the weight lost was? I probably don’t intend to run two concurrent cycle I just like to learn lol.


----------



## Beti ona (Nov 2, 2020)

Texan69 said:


> damn 30 days in a row? No bad side effects?
> I’d want to take a week after two weeks and then do another two weeks but then again I don’t really have much experience with DNP so I’m still a bit fearful



After 2 weeks you have reached your maximum levels in your system, so you could continue for months without any problems.


----------



## Beti ona (Nov 2, 2020)

Texan69 said:


> What’s the recommendation for time off between runs of DNP?



It is recommended to rest the same time that you ran a cycle. If your cycle is 10 days, rest 10 days, if your cycle is 15 days, rest 15 days.

But you may want to rest sooner if you feel too tired and your sleep begins to suffer.


----------



## Trump (Nov 2, 2020)

what’s the reasons for equal time on/off? 



Beti ona said:


> It is recommended to rest the same time that you ran a cycle. If your cycle is 10 days, rest 10 days, if your cycle is 15 days, rest 15 days.
> 
> But you may want to rest sooner if you feel too tired and your sleep begins to suffer.


----------



## creekrat (Nov 2, 2020)

Well I'm going to be running it for the first time here shortly.  Plan to start at 200mg and see how my body reacts.  I can increase dose by 100mg increments but have enough to run 200mg for 50 days


----------



## Lizard King (Nov 2, 2020)

Beti ona said:


> It is recommended to rest the same time that you ran a cycle. If your cycle is 10 days, rest 10 days, if your cycle is 15 days, rest 15 days.
> 
> But you may want to rest sooner if you feel too tired and your sleep begins to suffer.


That's not correct, this isn't AAS we are talking.  At 4 days after initial dose you DNP concentration is about 25% so after about 6 days you should be clear.  There are no receptors to clear and really no wait time needed between "cycles".  

I create a calculator, it's posted over at TID and can be downloaded if anyone wants it.
Basically, if you are taking 200mg a day, by day 6 your total DNP with the half lives of the previous 5 days is 522mg.  Pretty neat little spreadsheet!


----------



## FarmerTed (Nov 2, 2020)

Okay, this is getting a little confusing. 
LK, are you saying it's safe to run DNP indefinitely at lower doses? 


I'm on day 4 of my first ever DNP run. 
My plan was 200mgs daily till Thanksgiving. (28 days total) 
But if it's not going to kill me, I might continue until Christmas.


----------



## Lizard King (Nov 2, 2020)

I know some guys who run it longer than 30/60 days and at varying doses.  I am a little more sensitive heat wise where others can run higher doses for longer.  Indefinite, no, not something I would recommend, but what would an extra 30 days do as opposed to the previous 30 days if you look at it that way?


----------



## Trump (Nov 2, 2020)

so your original plan dude 



FarmerTed said:


> Okay, this is getting a little confusing.
> LK, are you saying it's safe to run DNP indefinitely at lower doses?
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Beti ona (Nov 3, 2020)

Trump said:


> what’s the reasons for equal time on/off?



For have basal levels close to 0 when you restart a new cycle, and during rest give the body enough time to eliminate water retention. Nobody really knows the half-life of DNP, but 36 hours is an accepted thing.


----------



## Beti ona (Nov 3, 2020)

Lizard King said:


> That's not correct, this isn't AAS we are talking.  At 4 days after initial dose you DNP concentration is about 25% so after about 6 days you should be clear.  There are no receptors to clear and really no wait time needed between "cycles".



Rest is not necessary, you can run for months, but normally people use it in cycles of 1 or 2 weeks. The breaks are done to not feel like shit, remove the water and see where you are in terms of bodyfat.


----------



## metsfan4life (Nov 3, 2020)

was going to reply there with LK. i have run it over a month at 200mg bc i can tolerate the dose at 200mg. 400mg i can still handle over a month bc of my tolerance level on it. some people cant make it more than 10-14 days at 200mg, so for them, its not going to be ideal for longer use and will want to obtain some 50 or 100mg caps. as far as time off, im with LK - dont need to wait the exact time inbetween. obviously if its a shorter cycle vs longer cycle, its going to be in and out about the same pending how you ran it.


----------



## Goldchester (Nov 13, 2020)

Any suggested sources for this anymore? Seems to have gone the same way as ephedrine


----------



## Jin (Nov 13, 2020)

Goldchester said:


> Any suggested sources for this anymore? Seems to have gone the same way as ephedrine



Check the advertising section. There’s a guy. Not sure about current stock.


----------



## Goldchester (Nov 13, 2020)

Jin said:


> Check the advertising section. There’s a guy. Not sure about current stock.



Cheers Jin


----------



## Beti ona (Nov 13, 2020)

Raw DNP is still as accessible as ever, salers who process the product, hmm, you're sure to find some too.


----------



## dragon1952 (Jan 7, 2021)

Beti ona said:


> Rest is not necessary, you can run for months, but normally people use it in cycles of 1 or 2 weeks. *The breaks are done to not feel like shit*, remove the water and see where you are in terms of bodyfat.



The silver lining to feeling like shit on DNP is how good you feel after you stop ;^ )


----------



## npcjuan7 (Jan 25, 2021)

10-14 days on 250 will work well and not destroy your shirts haha


----------

